# Thinking about buying Echo 280T



## minnowhooker (Mar 1, 2017)

The one day 20% off is coming my way next week an thinking about buying.
Does anybody have one likes or dislikes?
The one thing I read is the self feeding spool can be a pain, is there a better head?
Any replies appreciated.........Thanks


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 1, 2017)

Shindaiwa/Echo Speedfeed head. IMO, the best on the market. I don't know if it comes standard or not.

If you think there is a shadow of a chance you could use it, I would get the PAS-280. Attachment weedeaters look like a gimmick at first but are nice to have.
http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/PAS-280


----------



## GlynnC (Mar 2, 2017)

The Echo SRM280 is an awesome trimmer--I don't own one, but have maintained one for a friend for several years. His crew doesn't like the T models because you must run engine at higher speed to get the string speed. If you normally run at higher engine speed, think you will like the T models


----------



## oldfortyfive (Mar 2, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> Shindaiwa/Echo Speedfeed head. IMO, the best on the market. I don't know if it comes standard or not.
> 
> If you think there is a shadow of a chance you could use it, I would get the PAS-280. Attachment weedeaters look like a gimmick at first but are nice to have.
> http://www.echo-usa.com/Products/Pro-Attachment-Series/PAS-280



Ditto on this. I've had one for around 6 years with 6 attachments. Fewer engines to mess with is a plus.


----------



## Naylor649 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have this same one and it is a beast with a brush cutter head on it. 3 years old and runs and starts up every spring. I've always ran echo trimmers and stihl saws.


----------



## minnowhooker (Mar 2, 2017)

GlynnC said:


> The Echo SRM280 is an awesome trimmer--I don't own one, but have maintained one for a friend for several years. His crew doesn't like the T models because you must run engine at higher speed to get the string speed. If you normally run at higher engine speed, think you will like the T models


A little confused so you just have to rev the engine at a higher rpm to turn string head, so little more noise an vibration to get small cutting jobs done like around fences or wife's flowers.
Thanks for the replies keep them coming


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 2, 2017)

minnowhooker said:


> A little confused so you just have to rev the engine at a higher rpm to turn string head, so little more noise an vibration to get small cutting jobs done like around fences or wife's flowers.
> Thanks for the replies keep them coming



The T models are geared lower at the head. More torque at the cost of RPMs. RPMs from the engine are the same but the gearing to the head is lower.


----------



## GlynnC (Mar 3, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> The T models are geared lower at the head. More torque at the cost of RPMs. RPMs from the engine are the same but the gearing to the head is lower.


Sorta like 1st gear in a car--more power but also higher engine speed. I run at lower engine speeds most of the time so have not been interested in the T (torque) trimmers. If you have heavy trimming, then the T model would be great!


----------



## minnowhooker (Mar 3, 2017)

GlynnC said:


> Sorta like 1st gear in a car--more power but also higher engine speed. I run at lower engine speeds most of the time so have not been interested in the T (torque) trimmers. If you have heavy trimming, then the T model would be great!


That clears things up ( I'm a little slow) I do a lot of low speed trimming also I think I'll lean towards the SRM280 instead.
This is a great forum.......it really helps knowing your making a more confident purchase.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 3, 2017)

I still would encourage you to look at the PAS multi tool series. I know they seem gimmicky but I have found my KM-130 useful. And it is better than what I did, which was buy a dedicated trimmer and have to go back out a get a split boom later. Fortunately, I got the KM-130 at a steep discount.


----------



## minnowhooker (Mar 4, 2017)

ANewSawyer said:


> I still would encourage you to look at the PAS multi tool series. I know they seem gimmicky but I have found my KM-130 useful. And it is better than what I did, which was buy a dedicated trimmer and have to go back out a get a split boom later. Fortunately, I got the KM-130 at a steep discount.


I would but I have access to a pole saw an I live in the country with no edging or hedges to cut.
For my needs I just need a dedicated weed eater.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry, I did not understand that. My bad!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 3, 2017)

Great machine. The 280 is already a Hoss of a trimmer. Unless you plan to regularly attack very tall, thick grass and weeds theirs no need for the gear high torque version. Sort of a specialty tool for those that regularly need to attack brush etc. for regular trimming the 280 is already a bit overkill. The 225 is great but underpowered for tall and thick, the 230 is surprising for its modest size increase, the 266 is the "sweet spot" for most commercial guys that want power, speed and weight is a consideration for all day use. The 280 is a BEAST.


----------



## minnowhooker (Apr 5, 2017)

I went with the 280 so far it's great. I need to get better string because what it came with breaks too easy.
My last Echo was still going and it was 20 years old so if this one will do the same I'll be happy.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 5, 2017)

Try some Gator Magnum .105 square. I like the braided desert vortex .095 for general trimming, but the .105 square Gator Magnum is amazing for heavy thick weeds and grass. If that don't do it, you might want a blade.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Apr 5, 2017)

Gatorline square is awesome!


----------

